# So who has the highest mileage 335d?



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

So who has the highest mileage 335d? 

I'm at 46k and am sure I won't be winning the contest.......


----------



## Frediesel (Apr 28, 2012)

36K in 2 years 3 months

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Bimmer App


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

im around 46 also on my 2011 bought mid 2010, right now I plan on keeping it a long time but damn that new C7 is sexy


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Bought car with 6200 from dealer. I have put 16k on it in 17 months with 1500 coming from the initial drive from PA to TX. I recall reading a thread where somebody was at 92k.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

2009 335d with 29,000 kms on it. (18,000 miles)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have seen some with around 100k for sale and even some random high mileaged posts on these forums. 

When I first put my car up for sale I saw a exact twin to it for sale with 92k miles on the clock. It might still be for sale because they were asking a few thousand more than I was asking at the time and mine still is for sale.


----------



## WreckerAFG (Apr 24, 2012)

I just hit 36000 on my 2011. I bought it last May with 15k


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

55k on my 2010. I also saw one for sale on here that had 94k though.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I just checked and there are two on Autotrader with over 90k miles. One of which is the one I mentioned earlier but they finally dropped the price on it so now it sits a few thousand below mine.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> I just checked and there are two on Autotrader with over 90k miles. One of which is the one I mentioned earlier but they finally dropped the price on it so now it sits a few thousand below mine.


I take it that the 90k mile car is a 2009?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BB_cuda said:


> I take it that the 90k mile car is a 2009?


Yes, it is a clone of my car. Actually both cars on there with 90k plus miles are clones of mine except one has some aftermarket 18" wheels. I limit my searches on there to 2009 models since trying to figure out what mine is worth. Might be some newer ones with high miles too, never looked though.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

June 2011 Delivery I have 25K on mines. Yepp I drive her hard 

Snipe I thought you were trying to get rid of your car, I told u before that you wouldnt!!


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

91,000 on my 2010.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

man, folks have lots of miles. NOV09 until now 37,100m


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

50k on 2010, bought in Dec 2009.

Just added the extended warranty and maintenance so good to go for another 3 years +-.:thumbup:

Love the car, still. Never left me stranded but ocassional nuisance lights.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

imtjm said:


> man, folks have lots of miles. NOV09 until now 37,100m


I got mine in October of 2009 and have around 32k miles on it but we purposely have not driven it a lot. In that same period of ownership I instead put roughly 105k miles onto my truck. I probably have put more than 32k miles onto the other cars during that time period but I only track the miles on the truck and BMW. But I have been driving 110-170 miles per day for a very long time now, so easy to rack miles up, but soon will be drastically changing miles per day to a much smaller figure.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

52K on my 2011.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

43K. November 09 delivery

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm less than 100 miles till I hit 60K miles on my 2010 delivered in Nov 2009 (about 18K/year). Gonna have to do some maintenance on it...


----------



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

97k on my 2009.


----------

